# Cheap Foods / Recipes



## ckcrown84 (Jan 10, 2012)

hey everyone, figured I would share some of my foods and eating habits. Right now I am on cycle, gonna list some of the things in my freezer and encourage people to try some of it out. 
Grocery Shop: Wallmart

Bag of 6 steaks. Cheap and frozen steaks. can't go wrong. Plenty of protein and tastes great (not really, be sure to marinate)

80/20 Hamburg meat: Hamburger helper baby, gotta love it

Tilapia: I hated this fish until I learned to cook it. Buy bags of it for cheap, avg peice is 100 cals and 20g protein
To cook the tilapia put some tinfoil on baking sheet. Dethaw the Tilapia. Put on some Zesty Salty Lemony type seasoning (yes that is a description lol). Cook the fish for like 5 or so mins. Then take it out. Pour some olive oil and Lemon juice over it and add some Parmesan cheese. Cook for a few additional minutes. Tastes great.


Salmon: Salmon is another great source of protein and it is pretty lean. I cook it with that Zesty lemony salty seasoning type mix and when it is almost done I squirt some lemon juice over it

Whiting: No idea how to cook this yet, any suggestions. 

As you can see I buy a lot of frozen cheap stuff in bulk

Oatmeal (great value brand or Quaker, get the flavored stuff do yourself a favor--Strawberries and cream!)

Protein: ON protein + 2 cups milk + Random amount of unflavored oatmeal + Bananna = Awesome

Macaroni and Cheese: Carbs for days....

Brown rice + Chunkys soup
Cook the rice, cook the soup...pour the soup over the rice and add some hot sauce. Much much more filling.


P.s. feel free to check out my workout log, its in my signature!

look forward to hearing back some good feedback on cheap and EASY recipes ( I tend not to enjoy spending just as money for the ingrediants for a recipe that I spent buying the damn food)


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 10, 2012)

Sounds great ck! You have a great diet going, keep it up. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 10, 2012)

Bro for Whiting...if your referring to the fish...

Dip the thawed fish filets in skim or 1% milk then cover it with bread crumbs and throw it in the oven or a toaster oven until golden brown

I like to mix the bread crumbs with lemon pepper seasoning...


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 10, 2012)

your ground beef is a little too fatty. try getting 85/15 or above. I buy 93/7 at target when they have it. its a little dry but if you fry it with olive oil and some fried onions, it tastes great.

cool thing about tilapia, I dont thaw it before cooking. put some fish seasoning/bread mix and fry it with olive oil on a skillet. I love everything fried


you need a better carb source than plain macaroni. check out barley, buckwheat, quinoa. buckwheat and quinoa are a little pricy, barley is fairly cheap. pretty easy to cook and really healthy.


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 10, 2012)

^^I usually buy the ground turkey @ 93/7...but if you can find the ground beef @ 97/3..even better..good look bro


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 10, 2012)

We have 97/3 at my wallmart but it is damn expensive. Like $1.50 more a pound than the 80/20. I don't know about turkey meet.

Bulldogs, I will try your whiting recipe. 
I tend to buy a lot of fish because it is damn cheap. Wallmart always has bags of it for a good price. 

I have a few other carb sources Vibrant...Brown Rice, Wheat bread, Oatmeal, and pastas. I will look into some buck wheat. Don't be hating on my macaroni!!!!


----------



## jimm (Jan 10, 2012)

Diet is very much like mine il be sure to try the chunky soup and rice tho,.

Nice post one thing I disslike I's oatmeal I can't stomach it on it's own but ive gotten around it with throwing the oats in my shake and blending the living day light out of it can't even really notice there there.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 10, 2012)

Jimm, that is usually what i do


----------



## caaraa (Jan 11, 2012)

Bro for Whiting...if your referring to the fish.


----------



## desmorris (Jan 11, 2012)

hmmm yum yum yummm... that's cool.. i will try frozen stuff to save my money now...


----------



## zigmanstank (Jan 13, 2012)

thanks


----------



## menace (Jan 15, 2012)

cream of wheat splenda and scrambled eggs mixed together.. yum


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Jan 16, 2012)

Baked Eggs are amazing, i like to throw a few green chiles in mine for flavor.


----------



## Xtroy (Jan 18, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> hey everyone, figured I would share some of my foods and eating habits. Right now I am on cycle, gonna list some of the things in my freezer and encourage people to try some of it out.
> Grocery Shop: Wallmart
> 
> Bag of 6 steaks. Cheap and frozen steaks. can't go wrong. Plenty of protein and tastes great (not really, be sure to marinate)
> ...



Everything sounds good bro but IMO buy quality meats the best way butchers they ain't much at all.
Mine is £11 for 2kg worth of chicken


----------



## shifterz (Jan 18, 2012)

I am always searching the supermarkets for unfrozen meat thats on special because of a close expiry.  Buy it, get it home, put it in bags, freeze it. 

Also save one for dinner haha.


----------



## Xtroy (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes I buy 2 weeks worth 6 kg worth and just freeze it, good meat is where it's at these days bro


----------



## Jaycuda (Jan 21, 2012)

Quaker oatmeal is delicious


----------



## Tomn (Jan 21, 2012)

that tilapia recipe sounds delicious


----------



## wheresmypants (Jan 21, 2012)

I do all my fish on the foreman grill.. Thaw it out, and season with lemon pepper and garlic seasoning. Usually grill some asparagus with it also. 

Ive used the chunky "hamburger" (i think) soup over brown rice and its pretty good. I do not really like canned soups though.


----------



## Shillelagh (Jan 23, 2012)

Be careful of the Tilapia, most of it comes from SE Asia as does most of the seafood @ WM.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jan 25, 2012)

*Winning!*



bulldogz said:


> Bro for Whiting...if your referring to the fish...
> 
> Dip the thawed fish filets in skim or 1% milk then cover it with bread crumbs and throw it in the oven or a toaster oven until golden brown
> 
> I like to mix the bread crumbs with lemon pepper seasoning...


 
Now I am very interested to see how this tastes! Do you have any pics?


----------



## bigpoppapump (Jan 25, 2012)

Shillelagh said:


> Be careful of the Tilapia, most of it comes from SE Asia as does most of the seafood @ WM.


Have to agree. Could never find seafood from the USA in WalMart. I wouldn't touch that shit from china. Saw a pretty crazy documentary about seafood in SE asia. Finally found some Whiting last week that was wild caught and a product of the USA. Huge bag, pretty cheap and lots of protein. Taste pretty damn good too. Bake it in the oven with some olive oil and lemon.


----------



## PappyMason (Jan 25, 2012)

any tips on how to marinate/season the steak? so far mine have been terrible


----------



## Gawd (Jan 25, 2012)

menace said:


> cream of wheat splenda and scrambled eggs mixed together.. yum


Really?

Do you mix it all together then cook?  Or cook separately then mix together?


----------



## fienelarinsare (Jan 31, 2012)

sounds great  haha


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 1, 2012)

Protein shake of the my week:

2 cups milk
half banana
2 scoops ON choc protein
a big old spoonful of Peter Pan sweet Honey peanut butter.

blend
drink
grow


----------



## Pony (Feb 1, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> any tips on how to marinate/season the steak? so far mine have been terrible



I put some steak seasoning (store bought) and sazon on my shit sometimes.


----------



## Zabulon (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! You have a great diet going but I like to throw a few green chiles in mine for flavor.  [FONT=&#23435]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT][FONT=&#23435][/FONT]​


----------



## grootfac (Feb 4, 2012)

I think it's good way and so much nice to me,but too much difficult to follow this way to me,but maybe i will try.


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 4, 2012)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> Now I am very interested to see how this tastes! Do you have any pics?


 
I'm making this today...you want pics of the process or just the end product?


----------



## grootfac (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for sharing bro.i like it and it's very interesting!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 4, 2012)

Ran out of milk, probably won't have any for 2-3 days and I need to get rid of the eggs I have so...
Shake:
1 cup water
3 raw eggs
3 scoops choc protein
1 bananna (until im out)

its not as tasty but it will get err done


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I think Baked Egs are a great idea. Def have to try these!


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 5, 2012)

I make a chicken salad for lunches throughout the week:
4-5 chicken breasts (broiled)
Spinach lettuce
Light mayonnaise 
Almonds 
Salt/pepper to paste

Just chopped all up, usually eat as a wrap or on whole wheat. Fast and easy


----------



## malinamartis (Feb 6, 2012)

Sounds really good, but I always include mixed veggie leaves for my diet???


----------



## suprfast (Feb 6, 2012)

brown rice, frozen broccoli, chicken breast, and teriyaki sauce.  

Limit the sauce as its usually carb dense.


----------



## ciulloboe (Feb 16, 2012)

Baked Egs are great.


----------



## lee111s (Feb 17, 2012)

I buy 5 kilos of chicken breast for £18, does me about 8 days. 
Steak at about £5 per kilo. 
Cod now and again and lots of eggs! 
Pasta is super cheap from regular supermarkets
5kilo bag of instant oats for about £10 from myprotein.com 

10kilo bag of basmati rice from the Indian supermarket is £11, does for months!

The rest of my stuff like veggies I buy fresh from the greengrocers. 

I'm doing intermittent fasting at the moment so my diet varies quite a bit from day to day. For fats I use double cream, peanut butter, olive oil and coconut oil


----------



## lee111s (Feb 17, 2012)

I buy 5 kilos of chicken breast for £18, does me about 8 days. 
Steak at about £5 per kilo. 
Cod now and again and lots of eggs! 
Pasta is super cheap from regular supermarkets
5kilo bag of instant oats for about £10 from myprotein.com 

10kilo bag of basmati rice from the Indian supermarket is £11, does for months!

The rest of my stuff like veggies I buy fresh from the greengrocers. 

I'm doing intermittent fasting at the moment so my diet varies quite a bit from day to day. For fats I use double cream, peanut butter, olive oil and coconut oil


----------



## JeepKuntry (Feb 17, 2012)

We buy alot of ground chicken, turkey, and lean pork.  Cook with brown rice and brocoli.  One of my favorites is to add squash and zucchini instead of brocoli!


----------



## squigader (Feb 17, 2012)

Your diet looks great. Almost perfect in fact, except for the lack of veggies. You do have lettuce, but that's like 90% water. More veggies, man!


----------



## drenchedfitness (Feb 20, 2012)

I like to buy bags of frozen berries, fat-free yogurt, and granola to make a parfait.
I also buy a variety of mixed vegetables (such as different types of bell peppers, onions, broccoli, etc.) that I can use for a variety of dishes. By the time Friday or Saturday rolls around, I use my leftover vegetables and make a homemade pizza using store bought pizza dough and marinara sauce.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 21, 2012)

Eat on a budget:

Buy the box of frozen turkey burgers from wall-mart or kroger. I think it is 12 burgers. Good amount of protein, damn near no fat. I won't say it tastes good, but will get the job done!

Snack? 
Eat an apple, throw on some Honey-sweet peanut butter. Sure its calorie heavy, but tastes great and a bit of peanut butter won't kill you!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey everyone
I want to thank all of you for participating in this thread!

Has been lets of good recipes in here. I also want to mention the new company here I am helping and want you guy to check out there sub-forum, we will be having some competitions coming up as well! So check us out: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gbnstore-com/

That being said, on to nutrition!
This weeks protein shake for me:
ON Nitro Core 24 < Doesn't taste too great.
3-6 Strawberries
1/2 cup oatmeal
1/2 banana

Nom Nom Nom


----------



## Caretaker (Feb 26, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> any tips on how to marinate/season the steak? so far mine have been terrible


 Put unfrozen or thawed meat in a ziplock bag with some olive oil, garlic, pepper, salt, onions and jalepenos. I also add about a shot of bourbon. seal bag, squish it around a little and marinate for at least 4 hours. Overnight is better. You don`t have to use the bourbon, I just like it. You can use BBQ sauce,Teriaki, soy, whatever but if you use a bottled sauce, don`t use the salt.

I also use the crock pot a LOT. Stews, chili, etc.
 Chili: Ground beef or turkey, I add one or two HOT sausage links cut from casing, Onions, peppers, beans, chili seasoning, Cayenne pepper. Cook all day on simmer.
Serve over brown rice or whole wheat pasta.

Add a cheddar/Pepper jack blend of cheese on top.
Lots of good quality protein, keeps you full for hours.


----------



## Caretaker (Feb 26, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> I make a chicken salad for lunches throughout the week:
> 4-5 chicken breasts (broiled)
> Spinach lettuce
> Light mayonnaise
> ...


 Try adding some cranberries.


----------



## Caretaker (Feb 26, 2012)

Caretaker said:


> Put unfrozen or thawed meat in a ziplock bag with some olive oil, garlic, pepper, salt, onions and jalepenos. I also add about a shot of bourbon. seal bag, squish it around a little and marinate for at least 4 hours. Overnight is better. You don`t have to use the bourbon, I just like it. You can use BBQ sauce,Teriaki, soy, whatever but if you use a bottled sauce, don`t use the salt.
> 
> I also use the crock pot a LOT. Stews, chili, etc.
> Chili: Ground beef or turkey, I add one or two HOT sausage links cut from casing, Onions, peppers, beans, chili seasoning, Cayenne pepper. Cook all day on simmer.
> ...


 Forgot tomatoes.........oops!!!!!!!!


----------



## Imortalee (Feb 27, 2012)

Hard boiled eggs or pickled eggs ( eggs set in beets/beet juice for a couple day) are always quick cheap and easy.


----------



## malinamartis (Feb 27, 2012)

Well great tips you have provided here, so helpful it is, thanks for the sharing.

Bimatoprost


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 28, 2012)

Chicken Fried Rice

4 pieces of boneless chicken breast
1 or 2 bags of Success Brown Rice (come in a box with 4 individual bags)
1 large round onion 
2oz of liquid egg whites
1 bag of bean sprouts (optional)

- marinate chicken in your favorite marinade for 24hrs (I like Lawry's Teiyaki Marinade), I also like to fork my chicken so the marinade gets into the chicken
- boil 1 or 2 bags of Success Brown Rice per directions on box
- cut round onion into large round pieces (like onion rings)
- cut all chicken breasts into small pieces to cook on medium heat until fully cooked
- after chicken is cooked remove and set aside on a dish
- use same pan to saute onions in same marinade and/or evo until they are carmelized 
- scramble the liquid egg whites in a seperate pan
- in same pan as the onions, dump the rice, egg whites and the chicken until all is warm, after it is warm throw in the bean sprouts 
- let cool and serve


should have 2 days worth of food or 1 if your like me


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 28, 2012)

WOW. Made me very hungry



bulldogz said:


> Chicken Fried Rice
> 
> 4 pieces of boneless chicken breast
> 1 or 2 bags of Sucess Brown Rice
> ...


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 28, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> WOW. Made me very hungry


 
Me too...lol...

I forgot to mention the Success Brown Rice come in a box which has 4 individual bags..


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 29, 2012)

never heard of baked eggs........explain what do you put them in


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Reps and Props for "Zesty Salty Lemony type seasoning (yes that is a description lol)"


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 1, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> any tips on how to marinate/season the steak? so far mine have been terrible


 Big Fan of the "Montreal Steak" Seasoning. It's pretty useful and they also have a "Spicy Montreal Steak" Seasoning. Also Delicious ;-)


----------



## USMC (Mar 3, 2012)

^ Yep, love Montreal Steak Seasoning. They also make a chicken one too. 

For steak also try adding wortscheshire(or however it's spelled) to it. I usually rub in the montreal to break into the fibers of the steak and than pour it over the top and let it sit for about 20min before putting it on the grill.


----------

